# Hi there Everyone...



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi there,

I've come onto this site to try to motivate me not to give up.....i mean i'm only in the early stages, but the emotional rollercoaster is horrific.  i saw people had given a little background info so here's mine....

i'm 23, a wee lass really!, i got married in January 2004 and although knew i had PCOS really didn't imagine that the journey would end up being so hairy!  my husband was tested and had a fine sperm count, which i was obviously happy about as they can't do much for him, but it put the most incredible pressure on me as i knew it was me that was stopping us having a family.  

i have had 3 failed clomid cycles and have just had my scan today for my last cycle.  so i'll be doing a test in two weeks. if that doesn't work, i am being put on Metformin as my BMI is 35 (the cut off point for Clomid appartently!)....so that is where i am in my journey. 

i feel everyone knows a success story which is positive but it doesn't make me feel any better....i just want it now.....

But there we go....am so looking forward to chatting with people who really understand my frustrations etc.....Good Luck everyone in your own journeys and i look forward to hearing your stories.

Toofa x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Toofa

Welcome to Fertility Friends, i am sorry to hear you are having a rough time, i know a lot of the ladies on here can sympathise with you about PCOS and all of us can sympathise with you about how it affects us emotionally and sometimes it feels like we want to give up but please don't give up your journey, i know its easier said than done but for those of us on here that have wanted to give up at some point of our journey have persevered and got our little miracles.

I hope we can help you feel right at home here and help you and your partner through the difficult times and the one day the good times.

Take care

Mel

x x


----------



## Jackson (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Toofa,
I am pretty new here and I am so glad that I joned in as everyone is helpful and nice.  Understanding if you are having a bad time and happy for you if something good happens. i have been posting on the clomid girls thread which is great.

i know how you feel about wanting it now.  I have always wanted a family.   Everyone else seems to get pg so easily even when not wanted and it makes me really annoyed.  I spent about 2 hours last night sobbing because i felt so useless and keep wondering why me.   i have been trying to stay positive and i think it just had been building up and had to come out.  

To top it off i hav Sil staying with us as having probs in her marriage and she loathes children and never ever wants to have kids.  Wouldn't it be nice if she could share her fertility out around us (not that I would ever hold anyones decision not to have kids against them).

Anyway, try to keep positive as there have been so many recently who's treatment has worked.

Best Wishes to You
jackson


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

Thank you ladies,

i have just read back my own comments and feel i should explain my comment about successes.  what i meant to say was those people who have no fertility problems and no idea what its like, saying "i knew this girl, she had problems, now she's got two" and that makes me feel like "great, congrats to her, now i feel even more like a failure cause i haven't got there yet!"

sorry ladies, its finally time for all the emotions to come out.....please excuse me!!! I'm just in a new experience with people because all my friends just say, "i can't imagine how you are feeling, it must be awful"....you think i need someone to say, yer i know its rough, I'm in the same boat, seems like everyone around you is getting pregnant, half are moaning about it, the other half shoving it down my throat!!!

Calm down!!! sorry, well if you don't think I'm crazy, I'd love to chat with more of you!!

Toofa


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Toofa

I can sympathise with all your problems. I have severe PCOS and i waited 21 years to get my little boy by IVF. Thats because i was such a coward and didnt do anything about my IF problem. So i am really pleased as young as you are your doing something. Clomid didnt do anything for me and i was told that IVF was my only option. But i am wishing you lots of luck that this last cycle may have done it for you.

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

Thank you Kim...
Your little man is gorgeous!!!!
Toofa


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Toofa

Welcome to FF!

Good luck with your journey.

Laine x


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Toofa!

Welcome to FF and Good Luck!

Belinda x


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Toofa
Welcome to FF hun.
I am thr same ages as you with pcos as well. Unfortunately I don't have a success story to share with you but just wanted to let you know about the pcos section of FF, which is full of info, I fins it really useful.
Good luck
Chick


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

Thank you guys,

i started here on Friday and already feel so much better, spoke to my friend tonight who said the "i don't know how you must be feeling" line, i managed to say to her that it was ok as i have found ff and so we could leave it as she is here for me and will support me as much as she can, but didn't need to feel bad about not knowing how i feel.  felt so much better!! then my husbands friend came round with his 3 week old baby that his wife had with another man and he is bringing up with her as the other boke doesn't want to know, and i thought DO PEOPLE HAVE NO IDEA HOW MUCH WE ALL WANT A FAMILY!!!!

But hey, it's life and these things are sent to test us, i know one thing, this whole experience is bringing my husband and i closer and closer.....

so thank you thank you thank you for all of you taking the time to reply to me and make me feel welcome, i'm soooooo pleased i found ya!!!

So take care.....

Toofa x


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

hi there chick66,
sorry can't find pcos part could you give me directions!!!!
thanks Toofa


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Of Course hun!
If you go down to the 'Diagnosis' section (about 7-8 sections below 'Introductions' on the mai front page') there is a list of 'Child Boards' & one of them is 'Polycystic Ovarin Syndrom (PCOS)' just click on that and you are there!
Here is the link as well, just in case, I know what my directions are like!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,13.0.html

Lots of love,
Chick


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

Thank you my dear!!!!

Toofa x


----------

